# 20% off mystery party games!



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Exclusively for those posting (and lurking) around the forum

, Shot In The Dark Mysteries is offering Halloween Forum users, new and old, a 20% discount on any and all of our instant-download, do-it-yourself mystery party games! Murder or family-friendly all ages mystery parties are yours for the (cheap!!) taking! Our new Halloween Games page will point you in the direction of the perfect mystery for your Halloween shindig.

Don't stop there though - if you have something special coming up, let us write you a mystery from scratch, filled with details and jokes exclusive to YOU and YOUR guests!

We love everyone here in the Halloween Forum, how openly they share their haunts and how willing they are to help other fanatics. We're excited to offer this discount to our fellow Halloween enthusiasts, and anyone else who is looking to throw a party their guests will never forget!

Choose the perfect game for your party at:

Shot In The Dark Mysteries

and use coupon code HALFOR2010


----------

